# computer components under freebsd



## mbernat37 (Sep 26, 2017)

hello i will go freebsd on such subgroups gigabyte ga-880gm-ud2h am3 ddr3, amd phenom 2 x4 quad core 840, socket am3 3.2ghz, 8mb in advance thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2017)

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.1R/hardware.html


----------

